# Darkest Black Substrate?



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm moving next month so I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade the substrate in my 2 home tanks to something black and finer than the Flourite I have now. I've done some scouring and put together a list of possibilities:

Seachem Onyx Sand
Flourite Black Sand
Soilmaster Select
Zeolite Sand
Tahitian Moon Sand
Espoma Turf Tone
Pool Filter Sand
Turface
Eco Complete
ADA Amazonia
3m Colorquartz
Sandblasting Media

Can anybody comment on how dark these choices are in comparison to each other? I'd be happiest with a substrate that looks as deep as a black hole :mrgreen:


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

I only have experience with three on your list.

Seachem Onyx is NOT very dark at all. Its more grey than black.

Eco Complete is very very dark and a great overall substrate, but the particle size is bigger than your Flourite.

ADA Aquasoil is more brown than black, but still dark.


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

double post


----------



## angel_fish (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I only have actual experience with Flourite Black Sand. It is definitely a lot finer than regular Flourite. The color is also a very good dark black. I don't know if I would say it is "black hole" black but it is pretty close. I am very pleased with it and the plants seem to really like it.

I have seen Eco Complete in use at my LFS. It is also a pretty good and dark black. I would say that it is pretty close in color to the Flourite Black Sand. Windfish is right though, the particle size is fairly big compared to what I think you may be wanting. 

How fine of a substrate do you want? Is the darkness your only criteria? Some of the ones you listed are enriched for plants. Some buffer the water. Some are completely inert. And some are pretty expensive compared to the others.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Black Beauty blasting sand is maybe the darkest black, but has its disadvantages too. Individual grains are quite sharp. Corries and other bottom-dwellers won't do well with it. Eco Complete is black enough for me and is dense enough to hold down HC pretty well. SMS Charcoal is just that - charcoal with bits of red flecks in it. Amazonia is a bit lighter shade than Eco Complete IMO.

I haven't tried the Black Flourite, but I'd sure like to. The only issue I ever had with Flourite was the color.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

3m stuff is jet black too.

There is a version called accent stone that is about the size of amazonia, and T grade sand which is a coarse sand...


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

ime,

in some fish stores you can find some black sand. it comes in a 5 lb bag for like $4.
its very dark but kinda light (as in weight)
it gets kicked around kind of easily which made me stay away from it. i think the bag says marine sand on it. it comes in a variety of colors.

eco is pretty dark. no complaints about eco except for the price.

3m colorquartz is very dark. this is what i'm currently using and i like it alot. it holds a slope like a champ.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

hi
seachem onyx sand is non veri dark, not black
if you wont to see the real color i have used it in my last planted tank
http://www.plantacquari.it/acquari/woha_120.asp#6


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Darkest -> lightest
Tahitian moon sand, eco complete, Amazonia I, Amazonia II, Soilmaster, pool filter sand


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Darkest
to
Lightest:

Tahitian Moon Sand (glossy black)
Eco Complete (flat black)
3M T-Grade ColorQuartz (black accept reflects blue light)
*AquaSoil II (flat gray/black)
*SMS Charcoal (flat gray/black)
*_practically the same color_










_in this photo you 
can see in order;
Tahitian
AquaSoil
EcoCompete
SMS
3M T-Grade
under 10,000K_


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice photos spypet!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats strange, bacause my eco complete is not very dark. One of the major reasons i bought it is the fact that its black but when i got it it was more like brown, grey and tan rocks mixed with black sand. 

Is it possible that i got some dud bags?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

go with eco-complete. very good substate IMO


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have Carib Sea Tahitian Moon Sand and the stuff is prety sweet. It will not make your plants grow any better but sure does look good.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bdement said:


> Seachem Onyx Sand
> Flourite Black Sand
> Soilmaster Select
> Zeolite Sand
> ...


Avoid the Onyx sand and Eco Complete because they buffer the water to become more basic.

Avoid the blasting sand due to the sharpness as mentioned above.

Flourite Black Sand, 3M Colorquartz and Tahitian Moon Sand are all equally black.

Amazonia, SMS and Turface are more charcoal grey.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics Spy, thanks for sharing. If I could find the Tahitian moon or the 3M, I'd surely bought some. Maybe the Fluorite's black sand will be available soon here.

Regards


----------

